

Death of Yuri Gagarin demystified 40 years on - userulluipeste
http://rt.com/news/gagarin-death-truth-revealed-674/

======
hedonist
That's nice. Now let's see RT demystify the death of Natalya Estemirova:

    
    
       https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natalya_Estemirova

